# Bay shots with a little wire tuck...



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

So just tucked a few wires and removed some stuff...i like it simple and cleaner..not perfect, but fun








questions, comments? Send em


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

looks good man! is that the carbonio CAI?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah carbonio cai soon replaced with c2 turbo lol


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Figured I'd add a before for comparison








I relocated the little green and gray plugs by the timing chain cover, moved the harness going over the throttle body, and ran the injector harness under the fuel rail...and on the over flow tank, tucked the wiring under it, rather than where it routes around the top left of it...
And deleted the whole black metal bracket that the injector harness sits on


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

now that you listed what you changed I can definitely see the improvements and i like what you've done. I'm going to work on cleaning my bay up once i get my car back.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks... Its very subtle I know...its actually a very generous amount of wiring to allow tucking and moving...when that turbo is slapped in, I'll get even more hidden


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Whats up Houdini?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just please dont go punching me in the gut..houdini died from that


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Hahaha, I'd only do that if you were nightshift.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

What is that hanging in front of the bubble 

Welcome to the "club" LOL


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

you could probably run the EVAP valve and hose UNDER the manifold to the throttle body, then shave off those nubbs on the intake manifold for the not-used engine cover:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SLAB said:


> you could probably run the EVAP valve and hose UNDER the manifold to the throttle body, then shave off those nubbs on the intake manifold for the not-used engine cover:thumbup:


Thats what I did. I left the nubs for resale purposes :thumbup: Also deleted everything I could from the firewall, soon the coolant bubble, battery, and fuse box :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Thats what I did. I left the nubs for resale purposes :thumbup: Also deleted everything I could from the firewall, soon the coolant bubble, battery, and fuse box :thumbup:


can you post a pic of your engine bay. i'd like to see what it looks like with everything hidden


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That little round thing in front of my coolant bubble is actually a bmw m3 alarm siren that I retro'd into my factory alarm. Its like a single tone with a high frequency piezo sound as it warbles... It'll be tucked into the fender this wednesday...i am currently running actually that siren as well as another single tone in the fender... I

I'm moving the battery as well. Getting an agm battery. That way I have more room for my TURBO intake piping
Edit: evap hose moved! Consider it done! That and I'm gonna try to see about the fuel lines. I worry about chaffing though considering the wind screen washer filler neck has been known to rub through...eh its an idea


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Room for piping is overrated, lol. I kept putting it off, and never got around to getting the battery relocated. It's not really necessary, but it would make getting to things like the DV way easier. I wanted to move that, possibly the fuse box (too much of a hassle for what it's worth) and run a water-air IC there and totally cut out on having the charge piping go under the car to allow for maximum low.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> can you post a pic of your engine bay. i'd like to see what it looks like with everything hidden


I dont have the car right now. But heres the pics I have


































Polished chain cover before tucked harness:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

As far as the fuel lines, Id just leave those alone unless you are going to upgrade your fuel system when you go turbo. I tried to use braided fuel line, but it isnt really bendable. Ill figure it out once I get the c2 mani and post a diy link here. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> Room for piping is overrated, lol. I kept putting it off, and never got around to getting the battery relocated. It's not really necessary, but it would make getting to things like the DV way easier. I wanted to move that, possibly the fuse box (too much of a hassle for what it's worth) and run a water-air IC there and totally cut out on having the charge piping go under the car to allow for maximum low.


Kinda my idea! Air/water cooler...but its kind of more effort and isn't the plan here to delete, move or hide things? Lol I think a big cooler would be pretty rad though...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I will post up a shot of the tucked harness on the chain cover...i moved the harness under the upper rad hose. Its under there and left the water temp sensor on top..pics to come


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok tucked under upper rad hose









This is the harness under the t/b








Going to route the vacuum under as well and the sai by the chain cover might go under when the c2 kit is installed


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Looks good. I like it. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Polished some parts today... Getting a vacuum line for the hose to be routed under the mani


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You should polish the charge piping... !

Oh, with the Idea I was running with is that the water-air IC would be run with the fuse panel still in place. I just had to re-clock the turbo and run a different intake setup. I mainly wanted to do it so I could run a cold air intake for it and have a decent cooling system when I'm stuck in traffic in nasty FL/GA weather.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

What did you use to polish yours? I need to go over mine again


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I used white polishing compound on some wool bobbins and felt bobbins. A few sections with a flannel wheel, then rubbed it down


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

not trying to be a jerk....$h!†$ tight.....but ditch the oil scupper.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ha ha yeah I want to cut it flush and re weld it so its shorter... But I am pretty sure that it could only lose an inch... 
I'm messy with fluids lol...
It'll be ditched soon enough... might just keep it around for adding oil, but take it off for daily driving.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

late to the party, but it looks good,,,,


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> late to the party, but it looks good,,,,


Fred you're always welcome to my parties! How did the fla vw show go???


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Got my new battery today, just got to get my cabling. What size is kosher for boot mounted batteries? I'm thinking 2 gauge or 0 gauge. I am thinking i will use a fusible link up in the bay just in case of a collision do I dont have a hot wire exposed... 250 amp fuse? 0 gauge wire? Anyone have suggestions or advice.please post pics of your battery relocation


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Got my new battery today, just got to get my cabling. What size is kosher for boot mounted batteries? I'm thinking 2 gauge or 0 gauge. I am thinking i will use a fusible link up in the bay just in case of a collision do I dont have a hot wire exposed... 250 amp fuse? 0 gauge wire? Anyone have suggestions or advice.please post pics of your battery relocation


Keep the oe battery handy, charged and ready for winter. When its cold relocated batteries that have been moved to a unwarm area drain like a motherf*cker, and never wants to crank over the starter. Those down south that have the relocation dont have to worry about it, and I would recommend one of those thermal covers to help a little bit.

When I had my dsm I brought the battery into work with me every day, and inside my house every day, because my odyssey would die in a 7 hour shift. So thats a winter option as well just use quick release terminals


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

0 gauge, and a 250 is probably overkill


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Decided against relocation...i will have plenty of space for charge piping...so I just ran an agm battery with modified battery platform...its not perfect, but its awesome cranks so fast...I side mounted the battery.and used the oddyssey lugs for the oem terminals.now I have to tuck MORE?! wiring!!!








Also ran the vacuum line under the intake, then through the far left mani hole...until I have time to tuck the little sensor this will work


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Keep the oe battery handy, charged and ready for winter. When its cold relocated batteries that have been moved to a unwarm area drain like a motherf*cker, and never wants to crank over the starter. Those down south that have the relocation dont have to worry about it, and I would recommend one of those thermal covers to help a little bit.
> 
> When I had my dsm I brought the battery into work with me every day, and inside my house every day, because my odyssey would die in a 7 hour shift. So thats a winter option as well just use quick release terminals


my battery is on my trunk... but i have a red top optima...

granted, i am on the south... but on winter, where i live, it can get as cold as 20s... the coldest startup to date was at 25... and it was up with no issues.

and on florida, its actually GOOD to relocate the battery... with the HOT summers, the bay gets extra warm, and battery lasts less...

in matters of Batteries and tires, florida is considered "hazard"


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> my battery is on my trunk... but i have a red top optima...
> 
> granted, i am on the south... but on winter, where i live, it can get as cold as 20s... the coldest startup to date was at 25... and it was up with no issues.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I remember the very first time my car wouldnt crank over, I know it was negative temps, but I also used a real small odyssey battery. If you are fine with a battery box get a optima or use the oem battery and you may be fine, but for me Im gonna have to hollow out some of the foam under the drop floor and mount it out of sight, so odyssey it is again  
Still working on the dual air tank setup, but only one is for air


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> ...but only one is for air


Ejecto seato cuz?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MKVJET08 said:


> Ejecto seato cuz?


No, that was a nitrous bottle used for that...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> No, that was a nitrous bottle used for that...


I'm really wanting to hear about this 2nd tank... It's got to be something brilliant...pics and details please!!!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i know what the other tank is for


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm really wanting to hear about this 2nd tank... It's got to be something brilliant...pics and details please!!!


It may end up being brilliant or a bust we'll see opcorn: 



pennsydubbin said:


> i know what the other tank is for


Shhh  Im trying to figure out the best way to do it and keep the spare. I may have to cut out the center of the spare well and drop a skinny down there, or just use one 12 gallon tank!  Im not going to make it known untill it is done, So someone cant beat me to it, as its never been done.... As far as I know :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

So the next step this weekend... Will be... Fabbing up an aluminum plate to mount the new battery, and having my buddy cnc me a battery tie down. Get thicker nhra approved j bolts 3/8th inch? And clean the transmission up... Its wicked dirty in there


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> So the next step this weekend... Will be... Fabbing up an aluminum plate to mount the new battery, and having my buddy cnc me a battery tie down. Get thicker nhra approved j bolts 3/8th inch? And clean the transmission up... Its wicked dirty in there


:thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

So today I was able to get into the drivers side wiring and tucked it away...it's pretty clean now...was able to re route the harness that the maf is connected to around and behind the master cylinder and tucked the main harness connection under the front rail.
Here are a few pics...poor quality because I just shot them outside in the dark...with my cell...so um?? Sorry bout that


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Just got an idea... Googling it right now :sly:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Just got an idea... Googling it right now :sly:


Hmmm? Idea eh? Lets hear it!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh. Ordered this as my new battery box:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok so tucked the evap under the manifold... There is a small bracket under there that if you take the little vacuum hose out of it's little plastic ring, you can then snap the sensor onto the top and it'll be in near oem position...pics?

You bet..night time again though sorry








Hope this makes sense...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

mine, only wires or hoses you really saw were the coil pack wires...after the shoot i even moved the harnes by the bottle...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you still have that car? Also did you paint the chain cover black?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

No and yes

Jake and cathrine in Maine have her now. the pvw photographer that shot the feature.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> No and yes
> 
> Jake and cathrine in Maine have her now. the pvw photographer that shot the feature.


Nice. Did you spray it still on the car or pull the motor and spray it, or take it off the motor and spray it? lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Pulled top cover off. But sprayed the rest on the car. Just taped it good. Ten polished all the ss hardware.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yikes! Looks good... Now I just need that sri and with my pro.maf and c2 charge piping I'll be happy! I want to get things that clean ultimately...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it does look good...

and wow,, thats one hell of a job


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Moved some more this week...will post pics tomorrow.. Basically the whole right side is clear now... Can't wait for this turbo to show up, so I can delete this whole sai set up


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

post pics!!! and highlight the changes


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> No and yes
> 
> Jake and cathrine in Maine have her now. the pvw photographer that shot the feature.


I saw your old car at Cult Classic this year. They had it parked right as you walked into the show. Thats a pretty good drive down here from Maine tho.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Did some more cleaning... Better battery install, and cleaned up its wiring. Also removed that felt/engine blanket stuff on the firewall.








I also took the engine cover studs at the valve cover and replaced them with regular length short ones







and








I cut the fire blanket stuff along the reflecting metal lined area...so the heat is still under control.but the fire wall is clean now so I'm happy.plus behind the brake booster and master cylinder there is TONS of space for tucking wires


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Looking good!
How much do you charge? :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Honestly if you want this done I'm down to just help! Its nothing more than a few hours at most. If I have everything with me!

Anyone that wants advice or help let me know!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Honestly if you want this done I'm down to just help! Its nothing more than a few hours at most. If I have everything with me!
> 
> Anyone that wants advice or help let me know!


i plan on doing some this afternoon...

i'll post pics at the end... and hopefully i wont have questions...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i plan on doing some this afternoon...
> 
> i'll post pics at the end... and hopefully i wont have questions...


Results?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Results?


havent had time to take pics!

hopefully tomorrow


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's mine. 

- little wire tuck
- removed unwanted stickers
- washer fluid holder
And some other stuff


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> havent had time to take pics!
> 
> hopefully tomorrow


to those who dont know, my car is 130 miles away from me, with no ECU and unmovable...

i was getting a reflash, and my ECU crashed... it went into "protected mode" and i sent it today to unitronic HQ.

i had to get the car towed from the event to my cousin's house. hopefully i'll get my ecu by next weekend's, rent a car, drive the 2hrs, pick my car, re clean the bay, THEN i'll take pics


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks like I've started a little trend lol (sarcasm can you tell?)

Um? So I would really think about removing stickers, like the one on your valve cover... I mean its not a huge problem, but that little sticker tells what motor you have, and that in turn makes it easier to work on...,

I dunno I guess it does make that section look nice! I'm going to tear it off tomorrow!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> to those who dont know, my car is 130 miles away from me, with no ECU and unmovable...
> 
> i was getting a reflash, and my ECU crashed... it went into "protected mode" and i sent it today to unitronic HQ.
> 
> i had to get the car towed from the event to my cousin's house. hopefully i'll get my ecu by next weekend's, rent a car, drive the 2hrs, pick my car, re clean the bay, THEN i'll take pics


Dude I'm so sorry! Do you know why it went?

I'm thinking about going to my apr dealer and having them flash me back to stock before I get my turbo flash... I'm worried it'll freak out... So you were uni flashed, went in for an update? And it didn't like it?

Hope you get everything back and in order!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Looks like I've started a little trend lol (sarcasm can you tell?)


lol, i was cleaning before the thread was made... but i do agree is that the thread helped.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> lol, i was cleaning before the thread was made... but i do agree is that the thread helped.


Dude knowing you, you'll pull the motor, scrub every crevice, tuck every wire and then a month later do it again! 
You get down on cleaning things up! Like your audio install...and your battery relocation, I'm gonna tell you I expect to see a nice execution from you!

How long til you get your car back? Pm me the details of what happened asap!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Dude knowing you, you'll pull the motor, scrub every crevice, tuck every wire and then a month later do it again!
> You get down on cleaning things up! Like your audio install...and your battery relocation, I'm gonna tell you I expect to see a nice execution from you!
> 
> How long til you get your car back? Pm me the details of what happened asap!


PMed

i have been cleaning by hand... soon enough when i get the car (1 week) then i'll clean a lil better... then pics...

i may take pics on the way, but i'll make em public all at the same time.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad all is well! But yeah I'm going to probably go to my apr dealer and have them re load my factory program... I had heard that this could happen...didn't realize the ecu was so smart/safe


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

Here is a tiny update. I'm relocating that hole bundle of wire deleting my windshield wiper setup completely. 
Also I want to relocate my coolant holder. Dose any one have suggestions as to where I can put it?


---


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

empirerider said:


> Here is a tiny update. I'm relocating that hole bundle of wire deleting my windshield wiper setup completely.
> Also I want to relocate my coolant holder. Dose any one have suggestions as to where I can put it?
> 
> 
> ---


Run a Moroso inline for the cooling.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone know the part # for the R8 oil and coolant bottle caps? There is a vin# split and a different part# for v8 or v10....

coolant cap would either be 420-121-321 or 4B3-121-321

oil cap either 420-103-485-B or 079-103-485-A

I am thinnking its the 420 ones cuz the r8 always uses a 420 to start there part #'s but of course etka makes my life complicated... thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

timmiller05 said:


> Anyone know the part # for the R8 oil and coolant bottle caps? There is a vin# split and a different part# for v8 or v10....
> 
> coolant cap would either be 420-121-321 or 4B3-121-321
> 
> ...


Check ECS


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

empirerider said:


> Here is a tiny update. I'm relocating that hole bundle of wire deleting my windshield wiper setup completely.
> Also I want to relocate my coolant holder. Dose any one have suggestions as to where I can put it?
> 
> 
> ---


How about extending the lines and hoses down to just inside the area the windshield washer reservoir was? Its gonna be a pain to re fill, but if you made a quick release bracket it'd be easier to pull up and out. Like a cotter pin or whatever


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

^ i like your idea, i wasn't sure if the coolant bottle needed to be at a sertain position or not.
thanks.

And one more question. be for i start cutting wires and ****, what size wires do i need to buy?
I can't really tell bye looking at it.

thanks again.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Most are 18 gauge...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

But I would use 16 or 14. Because longer wires have more resistance. Not gonna cause problems though...whatever you find will be ok


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

^^Thanks a lot buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

No problem! I expect pics now once you've done it!


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's a little up date on my car. 
Nothing has been connected yet.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking good!
The only reason I decided not to run this way.was first because its a huge undertaking.and second I was worried about collision from debris and what not. Also once I have my fmic it'll be tight in there. But from the looks of it, it is protected and looks really nice!

Glad to have helped!

now go finish it!


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

Good help is hard to find.:beer: 

Next to go A/C lines.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been trying to figure out a way to delete my ac and have the alt moved down in it's place. I never use ac.

Or I was considering just tearing out the internals of the ac. I
Think the ac lines are nice though at least they are hardlines and clean in the bay. However I have no need for them.
Plus removing it would allow a better fan to be placed on the rad. That could then be controlled via the ac button in the car.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this is just the beginning. 

it ws dirty 









just polished a bit 









wiring, relocated. SAI hoses removed. 









a side look.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking good man!

Just moving the harness by the radiator hoses really cleans things up...I've gotta post some recent work I think


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

Can you drive with the SAI hoses removed?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You can...kind of...
You will run kinda weird. Start up is rough, you'll get a cel and fuel trim would be off... Its nothing super bad, but should be tuned out because your 2nd o2 will be freaking out
Edit...by weird...i mean different start up...again nothing bad though...i should have clarified


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> You can...kind of...
> You will run kinda weird. Start up is rough, you'll get a cel and fuel trim would be off... Its nothing super bad, but should be tuned out because your 2nd o2 will be freaking out


um, maybe on a turbo'ed car.
on my NA, this is what happens:

as you can see, SAI was disconnected and the hoses removed.









Vag com shows 2 codes for the 2 disconnected SAI sensors. 









it gets a lil rich on cold starts...









once its warm, its all back to normal at around 14.7... no fuel trim nor AFR issues.









but its all good. other than the cel, the car runs fine.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmm so afr gets pissed but goes back to normal once the cat warms up?

When I ran without mine it went wonky on fuel trim...not bad, but still notable...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ted said the same thing... so i'm guessing it has to do with the turbo SW..?


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool, I'm ripping them out to day. 
Every one has been very helpful.:thumbup:


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

This is what it's gonna look like until i clean out the a/c line. I started doing it, but it wasn't going very well. Also having a bracket made to hold the hoses on the motor mount.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> ted said the same thing... so i'm guessing it has to do with the turbo SW..?


no, happenson NA too. maybe not the map cars tho. not sure there. it did on my 07


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm in the process of tucking fuel lines... Post up pics everyone!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone ever wanted to do this? I like it smooth


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

care to tell us what you did??

i see the fuel wires were tucked... but not much more...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Look at the intake manifold lol no nipples


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

love it!

i have been meaning to do something about those..

more pics!!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Dont get rid of those, everyone loves nipples hahaha


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Dont get rid of those, everyone loves nipples hahaha


I have those to play with inside the house lol! On a car it just bugged me that my car always looked cold! Lol 

So a little nippendectomy was in order. Also got the valve cover nips taken care of with standard length bolts


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

hey Tyler, that easily visible hose off the intake by the TB on your previous intake is the one where I replaced the c2 hose with the ford focus coolant hose. Mainly cuz with the c2 kit it rubbed through on the battery tray and always got yanked out under hard acceleration with stock mounts. My car finally got finished on Thursday and my parents are gonna drive it up from Texas when they come up for Thanksgiving so we definitely gotta meet up. Looking like I'm gonna be working for the Monroe O'Reily's here soon so if you don't mind the trek up I should be able to help you out with parts for whatever. Can do outside buys on stuff not carried in stock plus I still got all my parts connections from working for the speed shop in Texas. In short I'm gonna make that O'Reily's be the place to come for parts if you don't like dealing with inept kids working the counter.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude thats what I like to hear! Thanks dude! Yeah ok I gotcha so on the throttle body you were able to get a clean shot through. Now I have a smaller battery and tray, should I worry?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Had fun messing around last night


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

nice. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh I shaved the oil cap lol... If no one noticed. Gotta spray it to match
And removed the hood strut.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Could you please post close up pics of the nipplenectomy? I might be doing it on sat


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Could you please post close up pics of the nipplenectomy? I might be doing it on sat


Its really quite easy... If you have a dremel even easier. Mine was on the fritz so I just used a hack saw blade, file/rasp and sand paper. Its a 20 minute job with a dremel I bet.

Any way you lay the blade flat and go to town be careful not to go into the manifold. The nipples have little stand offs that are ready to cut. Once you get those of you sand smooth...
BUT it ruins the finish of the plastic so I used some flat black paint and sprayed it only on those parts its a very nice match but not perfect. I'm going to try a bumper texture paint I used krylon fusion plastic paint


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

A/C lines are out.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

empirerider said:


> A/C lines are out.


come on, close up piks..!


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

I hope these are close enough.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking good. so what are you doing about the ac compressor? Leaving it open? Or?


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

It's gonna stay open for now. 
Eventually I'm going to remove it completely.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

empirerider said:


> It's gonna stay open for now.
> Eventually I'm going to remove it completely.


But the real question is how? Because it runs off the serp belt and if it goes the entire set up won't turn your water pump or alt... Right? Or am I not thinking correctly


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

When the pump is removed you replace the belt with a non A/C belt. 
I think that makes sense.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

But the crank drive belt, drives the ac pulley. Then the serpentine belt is driven by the ac... The crank is stepped out, the pulley assembly is not flush with the crank pulley. So you'd have nothing there.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

I know there are two belt options for the 2.5... I am thinking the belt for NONE A/C would be 07K-145-933-C which is 17.8 x 925mm

The serp belt for A/C should be 07K-145-933-E which is 17.8 x 1063mm

Im trying to figure this out for sure...but there not giving any codes for with or without A/C


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

timmiller05 said:


> I know there are two belt options for the 2.5... I am thinking the belt for NONE A/C would be 07K-145-933-C which is 17.8 x 925mm
> 
> The serp belt for A/C should be 07K-145-933-E which is 17.8 x 1063mm
> 
> Im trying to figure this out for sure...but there not giving any codes for with or without A/C


The car comes standard with AC. I doubt you'll find something for without AC.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

So is it two different tensioners and thats why the different belt sizes?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


>


what you do with the coolant?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thru it out. cut off the mounts....
will be a inline fill like i told you about before or a custom bottle elsewhere


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> thru it out. cut off the mounts....
> will be a inline fill like i told you about before or a custom bottle elsewhere


strut bar coolant tank type thingy


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> thru it out. cut off the mounts....
> will be a inline fill like i told you about before or a custom bottle elsewhere


ok.. i have been looking online for a smaller bottle, so i can relocate it... not really looking to delete it.

the plans are to relocate the coolant. Then, i'd put the fuses on the glove box, and ta da!

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146632

at last, i'd re take a look at Melissa's bay and re-produce it, to some extent... hopefully, it will be better!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vento86 said:


> strut bar coolant tank type thingy


That is the tackiest thing you can do :facepalm: Why add a strut bar to a car that already has reinforced strut towers...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> pic I found on vortex


picture is now fixed


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, thats melissa's car! the one i was referring to.

on my comp i have all of the pics, shoots, and magazine numbers qhere it was featured... 

and like i said, i'm aiming on making it better.


----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

The carpet behind the Engine on the firewall is not needed is it?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I removed it lol its not needed


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

hop you do better then mel's bay. it was horrible. had it here many times....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> hop you do better then mel's bay. it was horrible. had it here many times....


precisely!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Her bay was clean! But honestly I also need to wrench in my car. The turbo kit takes up a lot of room now anyway. So its kinda hard to go that far!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no it wasn't. it was just the 1st clean bay. not smooth, body work was bad, air ride bolts were hack. wiring was the worse ever. not nice at all.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Terrible indeed, but it was also the first


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Most people were in awe back when they say her bay... Which is why many things were overlooked.

And her wiring was said to be "legendary" (bad) cause she had multiple lights, and then 2nd owner wasn't trully able to fix it... So he then sold it.

If and when I do what I want to do, I'll take my time with the wiring. One of this weeks I'll start measuring wires in order to do mine... I may even buy a cable labeling printer


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

We're talking about the sage green one with tan interior right?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> no it wasn't. it was just the 1st clean bay. not smooth, body work was bad, air ride bolts were hack. wiring was the worse ever. not nice at all.


Proof positive that done first never out weighs done RIGHT! its neat to see the potential but it really needs to be done perfectly to be worth the hassle


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> We're talking about the sage green one with tan interior right?


Pumpkin interior and BBS RS's.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> Pumpkin interior and BBS RS's.


:thumbdown::thumbdown:

pvw is a joke. or most of the cars in there. but thats another story


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I moved a little back wards lately!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

jealous :snowcool:

How is it running!?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, as always: enlighten us with the changes!


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> I think I moved a little back wards lately!


Nice setup👍


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, this is what i did today.

no more nipples. i also hid the vacuum from the throttle body, undet the mani


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd use maybe the jb weld stick, fill it in then sand smooth


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jusr gonna sand down, smooth down, use some bondo, sand again and paint. all tomorrow or on wed...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

if you use something like bumper texture paint. it'll be good. i used some 400grit sandpaper and it smoothed it out quite a bit. then if it's really smooth you wont have any need for bondo...

hope that helps!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> if you use something like bumper texture paint. it'll be good. i used some 400grit sandpaper and it smoothed it out quite a bit. then if it's really smooth you wont have any need for bondo...
> 
> hope that helps!


it will be smooth, but uneven. with the bondo it will be even and smooth!

and i'll just paint black... nothing fancy, but i want all of the runners to look the same.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Word. I used a blade to saw it flush then sanded smooth texture is near exact but not perfect. No low spots though


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Why not just save face and time, and just get a sri... Hell if you or a friend can weld you can make a sri using c2's flange for less than 500 bucks...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is purely just for aesthetics... I'm getting an sri someday! Lol I just like clean bays!

The sri would really do this turbo good!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

C2 hasn't released any number yet. I won't spend a dime on a blind mani.

So, this on the meanwhile is to have a cleaner bay.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> C2 hasn't released any number yet. I won't spend a dime on a blind mani.
> 
> So, this on the meanwhile is to have a cleaner bay.


All cars are different, so those numbers are as good as nothing. BFI should be releasing numbers soon.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

If I keep the car Im cutting out the rain tray and moving the ECU and fuse box inside the car. The sage green Rabbit we were talking about has the rain tray cut out I do believe :sly:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rain tray delete is negative no wipers in rain? Screwy!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ya if I do this becomes a showcar/nice day cruiser. Also I want to add a vinyl panoramic rag top. A local has one on his XB and his used studded buttons, but they do sell them on sliders or roll up with waterproof zippers. His installer says there will be no problem with installation and itll take about 4hours to do it DIY, and they can blast it out in 2hours and blend the headliner. Thing is Im not sure what color to do... 

Black, or Tan


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya if I do this becomes a showcar/nice day cruiser. Also I want to add a vinyl panoramic rag top. A local has one on his XB and his used studded buttons, but they do sell them on sliders or roll up with waterproof zippers. His installer says there will be no problem with installation and itll take about 4hours to do it DIY, and they can blast it out in 2hours and blend the headliner. Thing is Im not sure what color to do...
> 
> Black, or Tan


Gotta go tan, if you are going to do it its gotta stand out.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DerekH said:


> Gotta go tan, if you are going to do it its gotta stand out.


Well another choice just came up... Imola Red... Im working on getting sunshines Imola Red leather interior. Those and my polished Lorinsers and mirror deletes will go good with a Red top.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Well another choice just came up... Imola Red... Im working on getting sunshines Imola Red leather interior. Those and my polished Lorinsers and mirror deletes will go good with a Red top.


That sounds amazing, it would look incredible.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i started by cutting the nipples










this is how it looked... like a hack job... :banghead:









now its time to prep the OR









all removed!  oem+









Close up: it aint perfect, but better than how it was (nipples) and you have to be CLOSE to see the impefections... Not bad for a job on the street! 

i love the fact that it looks VERY close to OEM... whch means? OEM+!


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice work grey, turned out good :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


> Nice work grey, turned out good :beer:


me is happy..!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i like seeing this thread continue to grow!!!

i'm happy that i can be of some assistance and may have possibly helped some people with the little things...

since i did it first, the nipplectomy was quite easy... greyt? can you attest that it's one of the easiest yet nicest mods for the bay? i mean it REALLY cleans the look... those things stood out like a stripper with hypothermia!!!

who else has ideas on what we can do to clean things up....

still waiting on empire!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, yes, you started it all! 

i have done some of my own, and i can help anyone who wants to relocate the battery.

i have also re arranged some wiring on the bay, and hopefully in not to long i will relocate the coolant bottle, for cheap and EASY!

i'm still debating wether or not to relocate the fuse box... it isnt HARD, its just a royal PITA.

oh, yes it does look better. Those damn nipples have been annoying me for months! i just didnt have the courage to remove em... until now! 

its important to note: i really dislike a FULL engine bay... free space is so much better!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

biggest draw back from the forced induced bay.... it's just crowded!!! i want to be able to see only the motor!!! 

i've really been trying to figure a way to not remove the fuse box, but arrange it in a manner that would be easily accessible yet neatly tucked into a corner... maybe just behind the master cylinder or something...

i just have to decide about possibly getting an aftermarket fuse box or something that is much smaller...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

TylerO28 said:


> biggest draw back from the forced induced bay.... it's just crowded!!! i want to be able to see only the motor!!!...


Turbo > neat engine bay. 
I'll be in the same boat soon enough.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Turbo > neat engine bay.
> I'll be in the same boat soon enough.


Lol agree! I just tried to work on cleaning my bay up but found it pointless. Once I get my intake manifold next month then i'll actually do the wire tucking and what not. No need to do it now if it all has to be redone anyway


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah it'll be a bit neater once I get the sri! I can then extend and wrap the wiring harness and truly tuck it in there. And I'll have room UNDER the manifold, not through it like it is... 

Overall I guess it's pretty tidy regardless even with the turbo


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a little annoyed ATM my phone with tapatalk won't allow me to upload the new business without force closing on me


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

You said "a little wire tuck".. I had to represent.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what did you tuck..?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> what did you tuck..?


Half of the intake manifold. Tucked that clean out of the bay. :laugh:

In that picture.. Injector harnesses ... part of the injector harnesses. 
I've since tucked the vacuum line coming off the throttle body and other miscellaneous wires/hoses.
I just don't have any good pictures to show for it. More to come..


----------



## fmxr47 (Sep 23, 2010)

not trying to thread jack but here is a link to the bay/ work im doing to my car

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5532985-what-is-different....&p=75085993#post75085993


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

post pics!  lol.


----------



## fmxr47 (Sep 23, 2010)

thats why i put a link, dont want to thread jack lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this thread is to show what you have done on the engine, so there is no thread jack.

anyways, removed the SAI...


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

Whats size plug do you need for the windshield washer delete?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Go to an outdoor/travel store or your local Fred Meyer/kroger... They sell a product called a gotube. Its silicone, and fits perfectly.plus its white/clear. So it matches. I'll go take a pic if one


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

New








I moved those lines so they're slightly tucked


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Go to an outdoor/travel store or your local Fred Meyer/kroger... They sell a product called a gotube. Its silicone, and fits perfectly.plus its white/clear. So it matches. I'll go take a pic if one


Thanks man I'll go there tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Closer to the lines








My manual boost controller is the Hallman in cabin type. Its pretty awesome! I ran the waste gate line under the motor mount, and the signal under the manifold...


----------



## fmxr47 (Sep 23, 2010)

anybody actually remove the coolant jug yet, seen alot of talk but no actual pictures that i have found, i did see the relocation, but i want mine gone, and i cant seem to find an inline filler that is the proper size.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Shoot,I was just thinking about getting the inlet and outlet looped. If I need to fill, then that's another case.plus if it got too hot, it'll just kaboo itself open right?
Lol
Just loop that and get a standard filler neck in line by the Trans.


----------



## fmxr47 (Sep 23, 2010)

alright so you convinced me to post some pictures haha

before








after tucking/ removing stuff
















































i later cleaned it after i realized the pictures i took are filthy, FYI they are cell phone pics...

any other suggestions to remove/ tuck anything...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cool the car, then hose it down! that thing is durty


----------



## fmxr47 (Sep 23, 2010)

it was cleaned right after the pictures were taken


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Your intake manifold looks cold lol! Time to nip your nips


----------



## fmxr47 (Sep 23, 2010)

planning on it, i need the white color matched paint before i do it. i plan on painting the runners color matched.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the trick is the taping... other than that, have fun!


----------



## fmxr47 (Sep 23, 2010)

the taping wont be a problem, ive done alot of painting, its just me saving the money up for the paint, i need to spray my trunk, front bumper and the intake, probably the grille also


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Reference of what a go toob is








Cost around 6 bucks. Cut the top off and slide it over its silicone too so stretchy


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

If anyone needs a GoToob let me know I can pic up a few


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just a note, the sai remove plates that NLS is selling, dont come with screws and in my case i needed to buy em.

no biggy, they were $1 for the pair.


----------



## fmxr47 (Sep 23, 2010)

how much to get it recoded to not have a cel for the sai? im debating on doing this.....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

fmxr47 said:


> how much to get it recoded to not have a cel for the sai? im debating on doing this.....


depends on tuner.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

To me I think its best to just leave it if you have emissions to do. My state has them. So i'm keeping it. But relocating it is planned. Gonna tuck it up and away. Or down and away rather. if it had to stay I polished it anyway. Ha ha so its pointless to delete now


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

washed my engine bay and did a little wire tuck with the fuel line harness looks so much nicer. I lost so many of those damn clips that keep the injectors from rotating because I was dumb and tried to put them on after I put the injectors back in and the fuel rail back on. 
I was also surprised how much dirt was in the injector ports.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

A little update. I decided to tuck the sai. Instead of removing it completely. I'm not very excited to try emissions testing once it comes up without the sai valve, so i did this








Basically I took a shorter braided line and moved the valve in the valance/tray







then ran a hose to the pump through the tray and under everything. More pics are coming. I also tucked the mbc and vacuum lines for a cleaner engine side mount
Oh and look what came today


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I hope your issues got solved on this reflash!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> I hope your issues got solved on this reflash!


what were the issues???


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just had some issues with timing being pulled a bit. Here is everything all buttoned up


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Good lord! This new tune that c2 just sent me is AWESOME! So much better now quick acceleration that was already great! Huge thanks to the guys at c2


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

I want a video!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

got plans for further tucking. 

i gotta buy some wires, crimps and have fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Good lord! This new tune that c2 just sent me is AWESOME! So much better now quick acceleration that was already great! Huge thanks to the guys at c2


You're welcome 

Glad to have another happy customer.... Looking forward to seeing you at some shows this year!

:wave:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> got plans for further tucking.
> 
> i gotta buy some wires, crimps and have fun.


Getting rid of my coolant bubble this week, growing tired of that eyesore. I've got a pretty good plan regarding the removal of it. Including a OEM rated pressure release cap and a valve to allow burping the system reliably. It'll have a hidden catch/overflow tank to accommodate fluid movement and pressure relief. Stay tuned for that change.
I'm seriously excited for the functional sai tuck. Scanned for codes, and tested the sai and my readiness was perfect!
Hoping to have one of the cleanest (fully functional) Bays out there.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Good lord! This new tune that c2 just sent me is AWESOME! So much better now quick acceleration that was already great! Huge thanks to the guys at c2


now can you finally make some vids for us all :laugh: I'd like to compare mine with yours.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what are you doing with the coolant bottle?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The coolant bottle is going in the trash lol. There is going to be an inline fill with a secondary port to allow burping at the highest point. Then a overflow can tucked away neatly out of sight. Long term solution may be an inline water pump to get rid of the factory one some how. Then all wiring will be hidden. Still seriously considering a fuse box tuck, but i'm hesitant due to getting to it quickly and safely


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The inline filler








And more is coming. I got an Amazon gift card for Christmas and just remembered I hadn't used it. Give me til Thursday


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bumping this thread with my SRI installed!!! 










with the SRI you can clean more and better!!!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Just need a fuel rail and you'll have all the engine bling. i wonder if you could do something to shiny up the TB.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've worked my tb over a bit, but its casting is very tough. To smooth it over would take sanding and then serious polishing. the sai was tough and its still not perfect. That's why I decided to tuck it away. 
I shall be ordering my Sri within a few Weeks, so keep checking in


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> The inline filler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious to see how this works out... It's a cheaper solution than what I'm planning on doing...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

That Sri is sooo big it almost doesn't look right. May just be the shape not sure... The finish looks good tho :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah the thing is soo huge, not even comparable to any other manifold. it also doesnt get very hot. i remember someone mentioning phenolic spacers. but there is barely any room left behind the radiator.

i also like how fred _tucked_ everything behind and under the sri. so everyone can appreciate how shiny that bay is!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> yeah the thing is soo huge, not even comparable to any other manifold. it also doesnt get very hot. i remember someone mentioning phenolic spacers. but there is barely any room left behind the radiator.
> 
> i also like how fred _tucked_ everything behind and under the sri. so everyone can appreciate how shiny that bay is!


Lol, i havent really tucked anything... That pic is prior to any part of the harness being connected.

As per the mani, initial testing shows it to be awesome. With the stock, the intake temps were 15-20 degrees celcius from outside air temp (oat).

With the sri, its 2-5 degrees.... Just there its a huge improvement.

My stocker average data is as follows:
Intakea temps: 15-20 degreez
Vacuum: 13 hg
Mani pressure: 8.2 psi


sent from tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> yeah the thing is soo huge, not even comparable to any other manifold. it also doesnt get very hot. i remember someone mentioning phenolic spacers. but there is barely any room left behind the radiator.
> 
> i also like how fred _tucked_ everything behind and under the sri. so everyone can appreciate how shiny that bay is!


A spacer will only work on the stock and c2 manifold comfortably. My wheels sold so either I'm getting new cams for the ls3 or the c2 manifold for the rabbit


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

in an effort to not let this die:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm still tucking away.this isn't dead, just getting everything in order


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm still tucking away.this isn't dead, just getting everything in order


pretty please.. could you share the plans?? i might start tacking this today, until sunday... and well, anything you might throw in will help!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Now that Blue water notified me of my winning! Its just hit a whole new level of tucking lol. I can't wait to get that stupid oil cooler out of there. Now I've officially got to get my front mount finished up. Clean bay is coming.maybe tonight I'll post up some of my progress


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Now that Blue water notified me of my winning! Its just hit a whole new level of tucking lol. I can't wait to get that stupid oil cooler out of there. Now I've officially got to get my front mount finished up. Clean bay is coming.maybe tonight I'll post up some of my progress



I was sad to see that it wasnt me that won. 




Congrats though 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> pretty please.. could you share the plans?? i might start tacking this today, until sunday... and well, anything you might throw in will help!


Do you want with AC or no AC? Because i'm going that route. And no coolant bubble, found a Nice spot for burping coolant and now oil cooler, I'll be running my fmic with the oil cooler mounted up behind. Can anyone dig up that oil cooler thread with the dude that had the turbo rabbit? I can't seem to find it


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Please excuse the dirty engine bay...









I have been playing around with a few things some stuff from in here already once its spring time I will clean the bay up I will take more pics once I am done.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Dude knowing you, you'll pull the motor, scrub every crevice, tuck every wire and then a month later do it again!
> You get down on cleaning things up! Like your audio install...and your battery relocation, I'm gonna tell you I expect to see a nice execution from you!


looks like you predicted the future... i have done +30 hours of wire tucking and bay cleaning so far.. more still to do. 

as soon as im done with what i'm looking to do, ill post it up


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

so i see most of u guys deleting the filler neck for the washer fluid n i gotta ask, what do u do when u need windshield washer fluid? do u guys just not use ur windhshield washers or what? i myself have the forge bottle in my engine which relocates the neck over to the side more towards the headlight. it also mounts to the motor mount bracket n is pretty compact. i know u guys are goin for a clean bay n everything but 2 me its kinda a necessity.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i took that out too. the fill tube is seperate then the bottle. i then used a random cap that popped on the bottle and filled it with a funnel when needed


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i took that out too. the fill tube is seperate then the bottle. i then used a random cap that popped on the bottle and filled it with a funnel when needed


Any pics you could share?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I only need to fill my washer fluid tank maybe once a year. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

GTACanuck said:


> Any pics you could share?


no sorry, cars gone to maine


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

didnt think about that josh, that works. im keepin mine the way it is i was just curious what some of you did to get around that problem. drivin around pa in the winter is no fun with all the salt on the roads.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

GTACanuck said:


> Any pics you could share?


Here are a couple of cell phone pics I just took for you.










Here is the "plug" I used should of went with 1" the one I got is a little big.










Thygret had sent me a pm about my coolant bottle figured I would post the info up here to for anyone else that want to know. 

Close up of the wire holds gone.










I used a pair of cutting pliers and a razor knife probably not the best tools to get it done but it worked. The plastic is pretty strong so it takes some work, but I think I got it down pretty good. To the point where it looks like small casting marks to me anyways.

Really need to wash the engine bay. :banghead:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Here are a couple of cell phone pics I just took for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for the pic :thumbup:

Im going to make that the next thing I do. Camn cap is busted off my filler neck anyways :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Or you can just go to a hardware store and buy a rubber cork. Put a screw in it and just pull it out every time you need to fill it... That's what I have...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

yea im also gonna do this mod soon.:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Has anyone figured out if cutting the sensor housing flush on the coolant bottle is possible?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

what do you guys think about the coolant bottle?
i saw this in another thread, where the OP deleted the temperature sensor and using a beetle coolant bottle instead.

do you think it would look cleaner? worth the hassle?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

That pic doesnt really show it but the cap is slightly off to the side not right on the top like the mkv. It's just a little thing but it bothers me so thats why I shaved the wire holds off of mine. Basically a free mod not that a new bottle like that would cost alot.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I deleted that sensor a very long time ago. I want to shave off the sensor bung. But I'm not sure if that is possible... It might leave a hole on the bottle, which wouldn't be good.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Some inspiration


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That bay although clean is hardly what we are going for here. Functionality that rabbit is a rats nest of wiring issues. Although clean it isn't and wasn't done correctly.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> That bay although clean is hardly what we are going for here. Functionality that rabbit is a rats nest of wiring issues. Although clean it isn't and wasn't done correctly.


ha You beat me to it :laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> that rabbit is a rats nest of wiring issues. Although clean it isn't and wasn't done correctly.


Oh I know that Tyler, IIRC that very same car had way too many issues because of it.

Still looks amazing though :thumbup:

Im personally going as far as a battery relocate and washer fluid neck delete. Thats as far as I would go for now though.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol so at least you guys bumped this up... Get ready i'm probably posting on Wednesday my newest additions to the bay. It's going to be a few before I get my AC delete.but i'm running that route


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hopefully i'll have some updates for next week... 

and lots of updates prior to sowo. 


wiring plans are:
-relocate the battery->starter cable
-relocate the engine harness
-rewire the starter-> fusebox cable.
-extend the starter signal cable, and tuck away.
-tuck the clutch power cable.
-extend and hide the harness by the coolant bottle and tuck away(solder a 10ohm resistor on the coolant level sensor)

i also want to shave the coolant bottle like Lugger did it...

and cover everything properly... it should look good. 
cant wait.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I thought you already have your battery relocated? And all you have to do is crimp those two wires together from the coolant harness and your fine. That's what I did last fall and no codes from it..


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I thought you already have your battery relocated? And all you have to do is crimp those two wires together from the coolant harness and your fine. That's what I did last fall and no codes from it..


lol, the battery is relocated, im talking about relocating the cables, tuck em.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol, the battery is relocated, im talking about relocating the cables, tuck em.


I'm in the process of redoing mine right now. I got an inline fuse block. Couple questions to make sure I'm golden:
Use a 200a fuse on the positive cable close to the battery

Use 4 gauge power cable.

Now Fred, did you use a 4 gauge cable going from the starter to the fuse box? Or did you use something thinner? 

My current setup is, two positive cables one 4 gauge to starter and a 8 gauge from the battery to the fuse box. I don't have a fuse works great, but I want a fuse for safety, ans rid one of the cables.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> -extend and hide the harness by the coolant bottle and tuck away(solder a 10ohm resistor on the coolant level sensor)


That harness has alot of slack in it. If you pull your bumper and unplug everything it conects to I think it would feed right underneath the motor mount on that side. Im not sure what would look more pleasing what I currently have or tucking it under the mount like I have suggested.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm in the process of redoing mine right now. I got an inline fuse block. Couple questions to make sure I'm golden:
> Use a 200a fuse on the positive cable close to the battery
> 
> Use 4 gauge power cable.
> ...


im using a 2 gauge from the battery to the starter and a 2 gauge from the starter to the fusebox.

it works great so i have no need to replace the cable with a 4 gauge


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

All done! Waiting for r8 coolant cap opcorn:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> That harness has alot of slack in it. If you pull your bumper and unplug everything it conects to I think it would feed right underneath the motor mount on that side. Im not sure what would look more pleasing what I currently have or tucking it under the mount like I have suggested.


althou that CAN be done rather easy, i do plan on routing it out of the view.

target is a CLEAN bay.. as clean from wires as possible.

post sowo, i might even sand, smooth and paint. we'll see.


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> All done! Waiting for r8 coolant cap opcorn:


how will you know when your coolant is low? looks good though:thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

redrbt2.5 said:


> how will you know when your coolant is low? looks good though:thumbup:


The wire plug he is removing from the bottle will let him know. :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> The wire plug he is removing from the bottle will let him know. :laugh:


That plug is long gone. Just cut it off crimp the wires together done. Those two wires use the coolant to complete a current loop. I taped a small window on the side where the level indicator is. I really wish I could cut the harness port off  but I think it will make a hole in the tank.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll tell you when mine is deleted. I'll cut it off


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

It'll be fine. I dis mine first, then kid version1, then psu did his, we have no problematic to report.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

No my bottle is gone so I'll cut the sensor plug off to see if it will make a hole


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> No my bottle is gone so I'll cut the sensor plug off to see if it will make a hole


Oh awesome that would be great!


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

What length of cable is required for a battery relocate?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

aquino said:


> What length of cable is required for a battery relocate?


I bought a 10' 4 gauge cable. Gives you enough length for tucking and routing the cable.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> im using a 2 gauge from the battery to the starter and a 2 gauge from the starter to the fusebox.
> 
> it works great so i have no need to replace the cable with a 4 gauge


Cool. Are you using a 200a fuse and block? That's what I ordered on a whim! Lol


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

I appreciate it man. I went with 13' to be lucky. Im running a 175 amp, for the time being until I find something nice looking like your 200. Thanks. An aluminum battery box is probably next.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

aquino said:


> I appreciate it man. I went with 13' to be lucky. Im running a 175 amp, for the time being until I find something nice looking like your 200. Thanks. An aluminum battery box is probably next.


Where are you piercing the firewall?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Currently doing work... Its coming along nicely


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Currently doing work... Its coming along nicely


expecting pics!!   

cant wait to see what the "pioneer" or "starter" of this all, does.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Where are you piercing the firewall?


sorry dude. I was finishing up. I ran the 4 gauge through the rubber boot with the main harness. I had to pierce it when I did front fogs. I just pushed it through without making the hole bigger. I think im sticking with the 175a until it starts to fuss. Cleaned up very nicely.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> expecting pics!!
> 
> cant wait to see what the "pioneer" or "starter" of this all, does.


Lol ha no pioneer... I only take credit for cutting nipples off


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, take the compliment!!

Pics??

sent from tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok battery relocated. Used 1/0 gauge wire. And re did grounds. Much cleaner up front I'll post a trunk pic too once its buttoned up nicely. And coolant bubble is going away as I write. Hoping to finish this evening. Pictures are coming, just want it finished completely. I'm going to say its not quite as crazy as I wanted.but looking Nice nonetheless


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i wanna see!!


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> i wanna see!!


X2!!


----------



## Rodlund (Feb 22, 2011)

cant wait for this. thank god for instant email notifications of subscriptions :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright... Progress







sorry to burst your bubble! 
And the lost battery.








Trunk.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, let me make a couple suggestions: 

there is a hose that goes from the intake pipe to the intake mani. Why dont you delete it? it serves no purpose. 

complete bay pics? 

when you can, you could get an valve cover, and route the pcv to the exhaust, or run a downdraft tube... it will clean up the intake pipes a lot...!  

now, moar pics!! less blurry please!  

:heart: 

oh, and do let me know how does the no bottle works for you...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol i'm going to just remove sai I think. Yup cell pics suck but i'm with you. Want the new valve cover, will run down draft style


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Few closer shots








Had to flip the upper rad hose, cut the section closest to the rad, flip that and trim excess. But it worked! Moroso filler neck BARELY fits. The hose steps up at both ends, so I used those to get the filler fitted. Then was able to stretch the cut ends onto the OEM Ports


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

sorry about blurry pics... late night garage photos aren't perfect but you get the picture i'm sure 
Alright... She runs a perfect temp. No over heating, no bubbles... Just smooth constant temp... And the bubble is... GONE!








Super pumped about this!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> Lol i'm going to just remove sai I think.


 i have the block off plate kits for that!:wave:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking great Tyler! Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i have the block off plate kits for that!:wave:


 No need I have them too


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

GTACanuck said:


> Looking great Tyler! Nice work! :thumbup:


 Thanks man! I'm stoked that it actually worked and is the proper temp...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tyler. what did you do, or how did you remove the bottle? 

it isnt something i may want to do any day soon, but i'd like to know for future reference.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

So dude, before I go hacking into the 3.2... What did you do about a overflow tank? 

Or is your line just aimed at the ground...?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> So dude, before I go hacking into the 3.2... What did you do about a overflow tank?
> 
> Or is your line just aimed at the ground...?


 thats what most people do... 

delete the bottle, throw overflow to the ground, and check it every week or so.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Line is at the ground. But will be fabbing up an aluminum box as expansion under the frame rail.. Ok to do it?
Well start with 2 pex connectors. 1/4to1/2" and 1/2 to 3/4.
Connect top return to bottom of bubble. It requires no extra hose, but you do have to cut the hose up in front on the motor mount. About an inch and a half. Now the coolant bubble has an L shaped Lower hose, flip that and you're done on that side. I'll get close up pics. On the upper radiator hose, you'll be better off tearing it off because its a total b1tch to put the inline filler in. cut the section closest to the radiator about 4" just before the bend. Then take that piece and flip it then take the bigger half and flip it and trim the end that was just cut so you have a straight line connect it up and you're done. Burp system by running the car and watch the temp. Mine didn't ever go past regular temp. However I only needed to top off fluid because I used radiator hose clamp/pliers. So I only lost maybe a pint of rad fluid.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Dude... You're a boss. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> Dude... You're a boss. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


 Why thank you brother!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> Why thank you brother!


 Just keep me in close loop with what you do with all of it... I'm going on a mission with my engine bay soon (probably next weekend or the one after). I just want to clean it up a bit before sowo...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

now it comes the boring part: 

wire tucking.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> now it comes the boring part:
> 
> wire tucking.


 Tucking, such a pain... Such an extreme amount of labeling and time. Such a reward though. 

I'm thinking it is time. 
Fred, can you tell me what your codes you were throwing were when you did it?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it threw no codes!  

even today is good! 

but yes, it is VERY tedious


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm going to pull the trans mount and spray it crackle black my next day off 

I'm waiting for a solution to fitting the IE fuel rail 

BTW, it has a BFI stage 2 mount insert which has been great


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I really like my Trans insert. Very good product, great feel. Looks good dude


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ordered my oil cooler, and my overflow tank tonight. I'm going to order another fmic I think, because I don't like the one I have sitting in the garage. So this is going to be a good week...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Ordered my oil cooler, and my overflow tank tonight. I'm going to order another fmic I think, because I don't like the one I have sitting in the garage. So this is going to be a good week...


 Overflow tank??
Which ic do you have?? What ate you getting??

sent from tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> Overflow tank??
> Which ic do you have?? What ate you getting??
> 
> sent from tapatalk


 Overflow tank to the wasted coolant.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Overflow tank to the wasted coolant.


 why not just keep a cleaner bay and throw it to the ground...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Throwing it to the ground is negligent... I have 2 small dogs and live where people could potentially have a small animal near my car. If the spill over was left on the ground and a dog ate it I would not be able to get over it. So its got to be done. Plus if it goes over flow, you don't want that fluid leaving because you have to re fill. And that is no fun. So I have a trick idea I'll show once the part arrives


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> why not just keep a cleaner bay and throw it to the ground...


 There are places to mount the tank so yoi can't see it. It's also possible to get a small bottle and mount it under the frame rail.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Throwing it to the ground is negligent... I have 2 small dogs and live where people could potentially have a small animal near my car. If the spill over was left on the ground and a dog ate it I would not be able to get over it. So its got to be done. Plus if it goes over flow, you don't want that fluid leaving because you have to re fill. And that is no fun. So I have a trick idea I'll show once the part arrives


 lol...  
i throw oil to the ground... minimal ammount, less than .5qt every 5k miles... 

but i guess it does make sense to keep it in a container to refill...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Now that I think of it... What ever happened with that guy relocating his bubble into the front bumper area? I've been told the bubble was designed to be in the stock location exactly for gravity and pressure reasons(PSU told this, and was told from someone) 

So I'm curious to see how that is working for that guy...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Now that I think of it... What ever happened with that guy relocating his bubble into the front bumper area? I've been told the bubble was designed to be in the stock location exactly for gravity and pressure reasons(PSU told this, and was told from someone)
> 
> So I'm curious to see how that is working for that guy...


 i was told so too by a friend who knows a LOT. 

safe to say that i trust him. he didnt recommend me deleting the bottle either... nor should i move it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i was told so too by a friend who knows a LOT.
> 
> safe to say that i trust him. he didnt recommend me deleting the bottle either... nor should i move it.


 That's why I painted mine black until a certain somebody has more aluminum coolant bottles opcorn:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its safe, just need to be sure to get the correct radiator cap, gravity burping the system is still possible. Coolant bubble is not as special as you may think. Its simply an expansion tank. Its big, because its top Fed. the cap is 21lbs. So when removing it, you only need to accommodate the pressure. With every pound of pressure the cap rises, the Boiling point goes up 2-3 degrees. So water boils at 212 the OEM system uses a20 pound cap. You've got a simple filler now though.

I first bought a 14-18lb cap, it runs perfectly, but the pressure blows out coolant as It expands. And you'd have re fill nearly every day. The higher pressure cap, prevents that and the car runs just as she should. Think about the bottle in a simple term, its only an expansion tank and high pressure cap.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol...
> i throw oil to the ground... minimal ammount, less than .5qt every 5k miles...
> 
> but i guess it does make sense to keep it in a container to refill...


 Could you imagine if EVERYONE did this....I realize that would never happen, however like Tyler028 said it's kinda irresponsible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


> Could you imagine if EVERYONE did this....I realize that would never happen, however like Tyler028 said it's kinda irresponsible


 lol, i know... but honestly, its a VERY minimal ammount...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> That's why I painted mine black until a certain somebody has more aluminum coolant bottles opcorn:


 You talking about the Forge metal coolant bottles they sell on Part4Euro? Id totaly get one if they didnt want over $400 for one, thats just rediculous in my book. I got lucky and got one of the Forge metal washer fluid bottles for only 70 bucks. One of the guys at Forge Motorsports was doing some cleanin out of their warehouse and they had two prototype ones sitting on the shelves that were painted black and alittle scratched up. He said since they werent in great shape hed cut me a deal so I got one. Deffinately a nice product.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tay272 said:


> You talking about the Forge metal coolant bottles they sell on Part4Euro? Id totaly get one if they didnt want over $400 for one, thats just rediculous in my book. I got lucky and got one of the Forge metal washer fluid bottles for only 70 bucks. One of the guys at Forge Motorsports was doing some cleanin out of their warehouse and they had two prototype ones sitting on the shelves that were painted black and alittle scratched up. He said since they werent in great shape hed cut me a deal so I got one. Deffinately a nice product.


 Nope not that one.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Before: 
 

After:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

New front mount intercooler isin the mail! Pretty excited to get it bolted up. Going to change the look of the car completely! Now comes the question...

Where should I mount my external oil cooler? Behind the fmic? In the fog grilles? In front of the fmic?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> New front mount intercooler isin the mail! Pretty excited to get it bolted up. Going to change the look of the car completely! Now comes the question...
> 
> Where should I mount my external oil cooler? Behind the fmic? In the fog grilles? In front of the fmic?


 Fog grilles.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> Fog grilles.


 x2


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rewired the battery and the starter. Extending one more cable, then its putting them nicely.. then done for the day

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is coming


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

This is what i did yesterday... 

made a new wire for the starter 









then i re routed the battery cable, and reorganized, cleaned up the left over wires 










this is how its looking 










close up.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey Tyler, have you cut the plug off the coolant bottle yet? I have to repaint mine so I'm looking to cut it off if possible. If not I'm gonna wire the plug back on and fully paint the bottle with vht.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I haven't yet... I'll get to it tonight for you


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

New lines built for external cooler








And over flow reservoir


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh and I figured out there is zero need for the small lines coming from the radiator, to the heater core, to the hard line behind the head. And into the return on the t stat. Its all gone now.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah the only thing I think that line did was make a high point coming out of the heater core/radiator to the bottle for overflow/burbing.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So can I safely remove the hardline and all that nonsense while keeping the bottle?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So can I safely remove the hardline and all that nonsense while keeping the bottle?


 No. its only there FOR the bottle. It must be there, its essentially just a reservoir like most radiators, it follows the same concept. Heat, pressure goes in expansion takes place it fills...cold rad fluid contracts it creates vacuum and sucks it back in


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Better plugs








My overflow bottle at the moment is here


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

There has to be a reason for coolant to be going to the firewall like that tho. That's what I'm asking... Can I safely remove that hose that goes from the hardline to the heater core.. I have stainless hardline for the air setup I'm doing, so I can make a new hardline without that port.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

What's that above your brake booster? Manual boost controller?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Hey Tyler, have you cut the plug off the coolant bottle yet? I have to repaint mine so I'm looking to cut it off if possible. If not I'm gonna wire the plug back on and fully paint the bottle with vht.


 You can cut it off, but you need to do something to seal it... this comes out








Then you're left with 2 tiny holes with o rings. I took those out and actually used a razor blade and a lighter. It melts the plastic so its soft. Then you cut it flush. Then melt it a touch and use something to press the holes shut. I used a flat head







sealed up Nice and tight. The sensor will slide right out...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> What's that above your brake booster? Manual boost controller?


 Yup! In cabin Hallman manual boost controller


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

so dude i gotta ask, hows the ride without any motor mounts on ur engine? after i got my sri, man did my engine rock when u really got on it. i cant imagine how much worse it is with a turbo in there. motor mounts were pretty much a must 2 keep this thing in one place. i think u mentioned u had inserts at least but are those really enough to keep it from rocking really bad? just curious.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Right... I have the Trans mount insert, and the lower dog bone. Its super right. And no wheel hop. Granted I power through wheel hop. I'm actually working out something for my motor mount. Lol I got the insert just for that reason...stealth and OEM looking.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have no experience with the inserts so Im just going off of what I got and how it feels. Figured new mounts are better then inserts but Im sure they work just as good. Just wondering if your engine still rocked with them in. Your really doing some pioneering with alot of stuff in your engine bay man haha. Wish I had the balls to try some of the stuff you did but Ill most likely be leaving mine the way it is. Might relocate the battery to the trunk but thats prolly it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

There is little to none rocking/movement of the motor now. I have stage 2 inserts. The Trans insert is really noticeable strength wise its super tight feeling. I'm buying new mounts soon enough though. After I install my new fmic. And oil cooler.
Thanks man I like making things unique. Its a little scary going for things that haven't been done before, but i'm a very methodical thinker. I mean I've even acid etched my windows just to have something different...








I love doing things outside of the box


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Damn man, impressive. I think of myself the same way but I usually take a step back when it comes to my car. Ill only go for something if I know 100% I can do it and wont mess anything up. I like to be different and not do what everyone else is, especially with my car. Just harder to be creative and do unique things with it that are out of the norm usually or I lack the knowledge/skill to do what I have in mind.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Damn man, impressive. I think of myself the same way but I usually take a step back when it comes to my car. Ill only go for something if I know 100% I can do it and wont mess anything up. I like to be different and not do what everyone else is, especially with my car. Just harder to be creative and do unique things with it that are out of the norm usually or I lack the knowledge/skill to do what I have in mind.


 Never hurts to try, but you gotta think it all out carefully


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

before i started cutting and soldering wires i read up no less than 50 articles and thread all over the web on different makes/models of cars.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Reading and checking is the key to accomplishment. Same here, if I need to do something on the car i have not done yet, I read the threads numerous times so I can do it without looking at the threads anymore.....

Still need to look though....LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking really good and loving the frequent pics... 

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Danny! Hoping to get some sort of a feature some day


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Thanks Danny! Hoping to get some sort of a feature some day


Most featured cars are lame... So I think you won't make it.. lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ha ha lol why is that so flipping true? I guess a little internetz fame isn't half bad lol only in the 2.5 forum am I known though


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Your not featured unless your on bags with 2k+ wheels


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


> Your not featured unless your on bags with 2k+ wheels


Lol, that too is what I have seen... No work, just some nice wheels and bags... Oh, stage 2 is mandatory...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

What about 7k wheels? Because i'm saving big time for my next set...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Installing oil cooler this week updates coming


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


>


Oh hai...that's me!



vwluger22 said:


> That pic doesnt really show it but the cap is slightly off to the side not right on the top like the mkv. It's just a little thing but it bothers me so thats why I shaved the wire holds off of mine. Basically a free mod not that a new bottle like that would cost alot.


Yeah, the Beetle bottle cap is canted. Just happened to be what I picked up. The MkIV bottle has no hooks and a flat top.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

I really wish I could participate in this thread more, but I no haz an extra cylinder.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You're totally welcome to contribute just paint another cylinder on every picture.

Or just contribute your ideas and what not.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha.

Most of my ideas have already been done. The 2.0T is a horrible motor to try to make look good. I just tackled the group of wires behind the driver head light the other day. Since that is relevant, I will leave these here:


Wire clean up 1 by santorum, on Flickr


Wire clean up 2 by santorum, on Flickr


Wire clean up 3 by santorum, on Flickr

I will be degreasing that area today and cleaning it up, as well as the bay. Not having a front bumper on lets a lot of dirt in there.

My final goal is to wrap all those wires together to make it look like one giant loom.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You can tuck that bundle under that tab... It'll clear things up a lot.nothing but a touch is viewable.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally received the fmic









Overall seems of good quality. It was cheap, so i'm not expecting anything amazing. I also had this









Its just not quite the correct size though...so anyone want a used fmic? 
Can't wait til Wednesday to install this and my external oil cooler kit


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

alright so oil cooler installed last night... 

what can i say about it? the oil cooler plate is not exactly an easy part to install... you must remove the SAI pump, the manifold brace, the front bumper, front rebar, the lower rad hose, and the thermostat housing... all of this and you aren't even close to finished. you then have to get your arm and hand up in there to remove all of the bolts m10 triple square. this is not an easy mod, but now that i am done. the plate is perfectly fit and the lines i ran to the passenger side fog light... i'll get pictures up today of the setup. overall pretty happy


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Just got penciled in at a local shop for a motor swap in early 2013. Hope all goes planned. opcorn:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> alright so oil cooler installed last night...
> 
> what can i say about it? the oil cooler plate is not exactly an easy part to install... you must remove the SAI pump, the manifold brace, the front bumper, front rebar, the lower rad hose, and the thermostat housing... all of this and you aren't even close to finished. you then have to get your arm and hand up in there to remove all of the bolts m10 triple square. this is not an easy mod, but now that i am done. the plate is perfectly fit and the lines i ran to the passenger side fog light... i'll get pictures up today of the setup. overall pretty happy


holy crap that's a lot more work than I thought was involved. I was wondering where you were going to put it too. pass fog light sounds like it's a good place for it didn't think about that.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

yup passenger side fog works perfectly. i just removed the windshield washer reservior. so far so good. i have noticed that my oil pressure is a little better. just slightly a bit higher... i now have to get my piping cut and thrown together for the fmic...

i'll have to get my pictures uploaded here. however for some reason my tapatalk is NOT working on my phone for some reason.

anyway i'm pretty happy with the results. 

I TORE out my SAI pump and valve and all the hoses too! now i think i should get C2 to hook me up with the "race" file when i install my SRI (soon)


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> however for some reason my tapatalk is NOT working on my phone for some reason.


I have the same problem I think its the vortex, taptalk tells me to contact forum admin but all the other forums I use taptalk for work fine???


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its back! Tapatalk is back up... I'll post pics today

Ok so after sai removal I threw a code for the valve not getting power.. Tossed in a 1/2w 330k resistor in line and its golden! No cel.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> Ok so after sai removal I threw a code for the valve not getting power.. Tossed in a 1/2w 330k resistor in line and its golden! No cel.


Interesting please let us know how that works out over time. Also could you check to see if readiness is set? That is what they look for when it comes to inspection time out here.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice glad to hear all this progress your making. Now that my wife is finally heading back to work I can leave the house to handle car business without getting an earfull. Haven't even been able to do my job (I work from home) without getting yelled at for not providing my undevided attention.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Log the afr, make sure that commanded and actual are very close. 

On my car, iddle afr was a little messed up, and high rpm were a little lean too.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

all readiness is set and perfect...

lol i think c2 helped me out on that one 

it's all good to go...

afr is exactly within spec not a single issue even UNDER BOOST!!!

i just bought a new n80 valve because i was having issues with "check fuel cap" warnings. it's intermittent so i'm not concerned... but hoping that it'll fix the issue. it's a 20 dollar part so meh?

tapatalk hasn't worked for days now so i'm getting pissed. i'll hopefully get pictures up for everyone with the fmic and the oil cooler kit showing.

i'm really getting stoked on this build. i have my new wheels decided officially and found a set that aren't released in america at the moment... but i have already spoken to the european manufacturer about shipping them here to the state.... 350 euro to SHIP!!! but worth it IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> i just bought a new n80 valve because i was having issues with "check fuel cap" warnings. it's intermittent so i'm not concerned... but hoping that it'll fix the issue. it's a 20 dollar part so meh?
> 
> tapatalk hasn't worked for days now so i'm getting pissed. i'll hopefully get pictures up for everyone with the fmic and the oil cooler kit showing.
> 
> i'm really getting stoked on this build. i have my new wheels decided officially and found a set that aren't released in america at the moment... but i have already spoken to the european manufacturer about shipping them here to the state.... 350 euro to SHIP!!! but worth it IMO


Looks like somebody is doin WORK :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> all readiness is set and perfect...
> 
> lol i think c2 helped me out on that one
> 
> ...


ATS Super cups?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nope keeping this under wraps until they either decide to sell in the states or until i get them here on my car

thanks Danny!!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> nope keeping this under wraps until they either decide to sell in the states or until i get them here on my car
> 
> thanks Danny!!!


Gotcha. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

so yesterday i cleaned the bay from all the gunk and grease and oil...

sprayed it down with purple power cleaner and let it set for a bit. then rinsed with the hose. it is considerably cleaner no gunk on the trans, no dust stuck in crevices. if Tapatalk would let me log in, I'd post up pictures...


THIS IS MY CRY FOR HELP!!! tapatalk better get this figured out... or "forum administrator" should try to help...:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

wire tuck/hidden? shaved bay? mk5? wiring mess? check!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ Was just looking at all that on FB. The pile of wiring is crazy!


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

Stop by Cult Classic for the unveiling.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

That is terrifying.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol,it looks bad on the pic, but it isnt that aweful... Also, why the bunch of wires on pic 1???

Oh, and is the fusebox on the front, om the frame?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

haha fred, you have no clue...this isn't just the fuse box...its EVERY wire in front of the fire wall...you won't see a single wire in the bay


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Csb


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

it is isn't it?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

It is.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

oh wow... don't give me ideas


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> oh wow... don't give me ideas


 go for it! but it does suck to do!:banghead: 
we have about 35-40 hours into it so far...thats without the paint and body work.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, well.. this is the weekend plan: 










i need to buy paint, a drill thingy, and some silicone... oh, and more #22AWG wire


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

yup i'm considering the frame rail tuck... maybe i'll start the project this week... I do want to find a way to dump the fuse box somewhere... but i don't want it in a strange nearly impossible area to get at. the coolant bubble delete is still running tip-top! 

i've been showing fellow car buddies and everyone is pretty stoked on the look. 

this week i'm also going to attempt some oem hid leveling


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wires? whats that...?


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

DIY pics??? 
:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, I was t hard... Prolly about 6 hours total... I'm not done yet, but I have done 5 hrs so far, I need to solder 7 wires and then I'm done.

Um... Routed it all on top of the fender well, properly Insulated. The hole was already there.

I did have to drain the windshield fluid to re route that hose.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

already started the car... no issues!  

final pics: 

so alone...  









wires to the bay? oh hell no! 









where wires come: on the factory hole.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i haven't gotten tapatalk back up for some reason i'm getting pissed now... 

anyway i deleted the entire sai set up including the pump and valve. it's super clean in there now. and all the crap that comes out with the sai is astonishing... that thing takes up so much space in the bay... 

so now i'm tucking both harnesses. and hopefully getting my fmic installed. 

picking up teamzleep's r32 steering wheel this week too i think... so that should be nice 

pics to come soon


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> i haven't gotten tapatalk back up for some reason i'm getting pissed now...
> 
> anyway i deleted the entire sai set up including the pump and valve. it's super clean in there now. and all the crap that comes out with the sai is astonishing... that thing takes up so much space in the bay...
> 
> ...


 Bro, why don't you just update pics to facebook, and then link em here?? That's what I have always done.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks good grey :thumbup: 

The coolant bottle connector looks odd though, maybe dremmel it down so it doesn't "protrude" so much...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I need to buy a new bottle... I'm playing with this one as practice..

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So where are you guys getting the extra wire from? What sizes?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> I need to buy a new bottle... I'm playing with this one as practice.


 Grab a MkIV one...do it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Will do so. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> Will do so.


 Excellent.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

What's the difference between the two?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So where are you guys getting the extra wire from? What sizes?


 I got part of a mkv R32 harness I should start to striping down. :sly:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> What's the difference between the two?


 The placement of the sensor and the lack of hooks in the rear.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So where are you guys getting the extra wire from? What sizes?


 I have about 100 feet of each gauge wire, from 22 down to 4. I also bought a box with about 1000 sorted shrink wrap, and about 60 different crimps.

Then its cut, solder and fun. So far I haven't had any mishap other than damaging the fuse box plate. Everything works perfect and no codes.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> I have about 100 feet of each gauge wire, from 22 down to 4. I also bought a box with about 1000 sorted shrink wrap, and about 60 different crimps.
> 
> Then its cut, solder and fun. So far I haven't had any mishap other than damaging the fuse box plate. Everything works perfect and no codes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


 Hmm. Where did you order all of it? I wanna do it, but I'm not sure if its gonna be a waste, as I'm having the bay shaven with the motor swap...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Tyler update your taptalk it worked for me now I can use it with 3g and wireless. So far its much better than the old version.:thumbup:

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

got the update and its still NOT working... screw tapatalk... i only am really pissed because thats the only way i can post while at work lol.. plus i never knew how to post pics with my laptop... but the phone can do it easily. now i actually have to go the NEWB faq and start trying to figure out how to host pics... 

regardless i'll be working on the car tomorrow i'll be posting pics on my facebook for sure. 

if anyone would like to add me on the fb please feel free to pm me and i'll add you. 

tomorrow in plans 
get piping for intercooler laid out and ready. 
wiring needs some routing 
battery cables have a new idea so i'll attack that 
going to local vw wrecker to find odds and ends. searching for some hid leveling sensors 
might... MIGHT get some lines made up at a local big rig shop. they custom build anything. i'm considering having them make me some stainless lines like the clutch line. 
last but not least- going to guy try to find an wideband AFR gauge. i'm seriously considering the PODI or one of the innovate set ups. 
should have some progress tomorrow. 

found my new wheel set too... dont need to have the 7grand price either. so MORE cash can go into a FULL motor build. depending on what the vw wrecker in my area has for grabs i actually may end up buying another motor... that way i can just rack it and start the process of big turbo,internals,headwork and more can go down slow and steady... 

this has been a HUGE work week for me so it's nice to have wed and thurs off to get a little underhood love done.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Just post pics on facebook and il share em here.

On another note, i have an innovate afr gauge and it works wonderful. Perfect correlation to vag com.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Clean.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it looks very good!

it has a very nice flow to it. the black of the valve cover looks good with the battery cover and fuse box.

and the lack of apparent wires makes it look cleaner. 

very nice OEM+


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks lol. There are a few other little things I would like tackle. But step two was to clean it after a long dirty winter.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I was home this weekend so I got to play around with my car a little. All I got to do was delete the windshield filler bottle and I shaved the tabs off the coolant bottle, paint it, and tuck the wiring underneath. Not much, but there will be a lot of work done to the bay in 2 weeks from now 



















I used a dremel to cut the tabs off and it seemed pretty smooth but once I painted it you could really see the imperfections










Also, when screwing it back in my thumb pulled the paint off in too spots so I have to repaint it when I'm back :facepalm:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

so i bought some new wheels.... just gotta throw that out there. so the rest of the tucking has been put on hold. it's going to be pretty cool i think. 

18x8 et around 37 so get ready! plus they are Exactly what i had been looking for style wise. just NOT the cost of custom wheels and/or waiting for a company to release them in the U.S.

just ordered the spacers, and tires. so it'll be nice to be running new wheels that i actually am happy with!

regardless jimmy!!!

LOOKS GOOD!!! just cut that plug off. i dont mind sending you my old coolant bubble that is shaved already.... just let me know!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ordering new clutch and flywheel...soon every bit on my car will be brand freaking new........anyone want a streetable built turbo R track car!?:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ordering new clutch and flywheel...soon every bit on my car will be brand freaking new........anyone want a streetable built turbo R track car!?:laugh:


This is the 2.5L forums, Josh.... you haz 6 cylinders, AWD, and 500+ hp. It would be like racing a kid on a tricycle 

:laugh:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ordering new clutch and flywheel...soon every bit on my car will be brand freaking new........anyone want a streetable built turbo R track car!?:laugh:


I love how a bay looks "with a little wire tuck"............ and clutch and flywheel   haha


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ordering new clutch and flywheel...soon every bit on my car will be brand freaking new........anyone want a streetable built turbo R track car!?:laugh:


um.. awesome, but this is for the 2.5 with wire tuck... lol.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

nothing...dang it! haha. i had too many windows open and posted in the wrong thread! sorry! carry on! hahaha:beer:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Here are a couple of cell phone pics I just took for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went and bought these leg tips too, but like you said, the 1 1/4" was too big but the 1 1/8" is too small :banghead: So I wasted money on both of those (like $5  ) so I ended up buying a threaded 3/4" brass plug that seems to work so far. Just had to grind down the treads to make it fit snug.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> so i bought some new wheels.... just gotta throw that out there. so the rest of the tucking has been put on hold. it's going to be pretty cool i think.
> 
> 18x8 et around 37 so get ready! plus they are Exactly what i had been looking for style wise. just NOT the cost of custom wheels and/or waiting for a company to release them in the U.S.
> 
> ...



Thanks man. Yea it def would look a lot better with the plug gone. I'm thinking about buying a coolant bottle like the one on the BW rabbit from HEP. I'll still keep your offer in mind and let you know once I'm back home!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

pennsydubbin said:


> I went and bought these leg tips too, but like you said, the 1 1/4" was too big but the 1 1/8" is too small :banghead: So I wasted money on both of those (like $5  ) so I ended up buying a threaded 3/4" brass plug that seems to work so far. Just had to grind down the treads to make it fit snug.


The bigger one I used I just warapped a little bit of tape on the end of the tank it and made it snug enough for the plug.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> The bigger one I used I just warapped a little bit of tape on the end of the tank it and made it snug enough for the plug.


should have thought about doing something like that :facepalm:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

pennsydubbin said:


> should have thought about doing something like that :facepalm:


Sorry thought I had mentioned that in my first post.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Sorry thought I had mentioned that in my first post.


Nah don't worry about it its fine. I found something to plug it so that's all I care about.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not even SOWO ready, but this is how it looks as of yesterday. i covered some wires later... but then i removed the intake mani in order to clean it, and 2 o-rings got damaged... o well.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

looks real good :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> looks real good :thumbup:


thanks! 

i still have some more things to do during this weekend... then it will look REAL good. 

imma polish some more parts down there, clean the already polished parts, and then: picture time.

right now the car has no intake mani nor coolant, nor coolant bottle lol... which is perfect for cleaning stuff.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, i have been polishing for the last 3 days... 

long story short, i was doing a coolant flush, and i decided to remove the mani for proper mirror polishing... on wednesday afternoon... lol 

the plan is to mirror polish some parts under the hood... which included the mani. 

upon the removal of the mani, 2 of the o-rings fell from the mani. I made some calls and in the end the OWNER of HEP sent em a text with the o rings info... The funny thing was that i found em! but they sold em as a pack of 100. i'm going to send some 35s to [email protected] who has been more than helpful... i will keep some 60. 

if ANYONE ever needs some more HEP mani O-rings, let me know. 
pack of 100: 









after 30ish hours of a lot of sanding, wet sanding, rubbing compound and mother's polish this was the result: 

me, almost done... at this point sanding was done... i was just going to start with the rubbing compound and mother's polish 









all done. its a mirror now.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Sowo ready









Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

Looking good. Follow the more than candy white gti progress over here. Some shinny stuff included. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5287049-Hey-Ladies/page8


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks. 

lol, i have been reading your thread since day one..


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the side view... i cleaned it all over!


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

looking good fred. mind if i lend a few tips that may clean up little bits? if not now worries...figured i'd ask 1st:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> looking good fred. mind if i lend a few tips that may clean up little bits? if not now worries...figured i'd ask 1st:beer:


 sure, go ahead!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

new pic: 

shiny everywhere!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:beer: 
just a few things i've done and see you could make a bit cleaner...not down grading what you have done, it looks good...just a few bits to help out. 

-coolant line front the front battery area back can be hidden better, under the big rad hose. 
-the tb vac line can be ran under the intake manifold and almost be hidden 100%....mostly on the pass/side. 
-coil wires that come down the front IS cleaner the oem but you can run them back down the back part of the head, cleaning up the front part, then run the wires from the cam sensors near the injectors. 
-find mk3 aba ful line C clips and they can hold the fuel and evap lines together making it clean on the p/s by the head. 
- the trans mount bolts...take them out and buy SS ones for cheap and they are just as safe, polish them. 
-use oem clothc tape and not electrical...looks cleaner 
-turbo it


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> :beer:
> just a few things i've done and see you could make a bit cleaner...not down grading what you have done, it looks good...just a few bits to help out.
> 
> 1-coolant line front the front battery area back can be hidden better, under the big rad hose.
> ...


 1- the little line? the one thats on top of the big rad hose? 

2- i could route it under the mani, yes. but with the BIG motor mount braket and the mani, there is hardly any room there to squeeze the line. plus, running it this way gives a black background to the polish, it makes it stand out a bit more. 

3- ? 

4- will look into it. 

5- i still have some more polishing. i want to improve the look of the timing cover. will work some more this week. 
i might polish the part thats under the tranny mount... we'll see. 

6- i know, but it gets VERY dirty VERY fast. i'm holding from doing it untill sowo is closer. 

7- soon. i'm saving and planing. 

i'm thinking on using the CTS 750 hp race intecooler core.  its a FMIC and a 5858


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

taking on the tips today. 

more polishing today, expect more and better shininess.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Fred, you're going to need to wet sand up to 2000 to get mirror shine.and you'll need a high powered rotary machine with some buffing wheels.
Search for zephyr or keystone mill treated air way wheels.its the only way you'll get mirror finish. If you need pics I'll send you a few

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Fred, you're going to need to wet sand up to 2000 to get mirror shine.and you'll need a high powered rotary machine with some buffing wheels.
> Search for zephyr or keystone mill treated air way wheels.its the only way you'll get mirror finish. If you need pics I'll send you a few
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 thanks. i've got it covered.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a little dirty because of all the late rain... its been non stop since friday.  it suks to have rain all the time. 

anyways, here is what it looks like


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

think i should bump this, only because i have a little project in the works again....

pics to follow shortly... i hope everyone is as excited as i am!

a little clean up crew has been working in my bay lately:laugh:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

This thread needs a bump

opcorn:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

bumping this 

 
DSCN9628 by spartanrabbit09, on Flickr 

 
DSCN9623 by spartanrabbit09, on Flickr


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you want to relocate my fuse box for me! I DON'T WANT TO DO IT, but I need too.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Do you want to relocate my fuse box for me! I DON'T WANT TO DO IT, but I need too.


 
The hardest thing was mounting the fuse box in the glove box and making everything look pretty. 

But unfortunately it is one of those projects i will never do again. I glad its done and did it but never again lol. 

Hopefully ill get started on the headlight harnesses in a couple weeks, i just figure out were to run the wires thru to get to the fender.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> The hardest thing was mounting the fuse box in the glove box and making everything look pretty.
> 
> But unfortunately it is one of those projects i will never do again. I glad its done and did it but never again lol.
> 
> Hopefully ill get started on the headlight harnesses in a couple weeks, i just figure out were to run the wires thru to get to the fender.


 I need details on all this as I told u before.


----------



## Rodlund (Feb 22, 2011)

This just makes me looked less and less forward to moving my fuse box


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> a little dirty because of all the late rain... its been non stop since friday.  it suks to have rain all the time.
> 
> anyways, here is what it looks like


 get rid of the red vaccuum cap, go black or plug it off alltogether.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


>


Looks good. The one piece Cai looks great.


----------



## Senor Sneaky (Jun 4, 2011)

chadone said:


>


yum :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hes not done! 

wait till resistors come in, and then its a matter of start removing hoses!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> hes not done!
> 
> wait till resistors come in, and then its a matter of start removing hoses!


What is the proper resistor to delete the sai? Might do it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

330ohm









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> 330ohm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Any pics or tips for how it gets wired in?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cut the plug off the end, then solder each wire to each side of the resistor, fold over and heat shrink...done

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I really find it hard to belive thats all it takes to make the SAI not throw a cel and the readyness is good. With out further coding. If that is really all it takes than thats great! This would be more simple than a mk3 2.0.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you might need to get it coded out.

and the resistor should be a 10W 330 ohm.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Even being coded out might not work. I know in Mass tunes for the mkIII and I think MKIV the state computer can tell that it has been coded out and the car will fail inspection.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> hes not done!
> 
> wait till resistors come in, and then its a matter of start removing hoses!


ive been worried that removing the hoses could **** the engine in the long run...Im still not even sure how the n80 even works or the point of the other vacuum in the manifold. local friends have been trying to talk me out of it because its a daily driver in buffalo. im wondering if I should just reroute some around other things so it looks cleaner.

Fred, email into on where you hid the plugs that go on the chain cover that you polished.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Even being coded out might not work. I know in Mass tunes for the mkIII and I think MKIV the state computer can tell that it has been coded out and the car will fail inspection.


Same here. A few older VWs have failed because of no sai. I'm not gonna delete it, just relocate and run the hose under the motor so you can't see it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Go back a few pages and check out where I tucked mine before I deleted it, it fits nicely under the rain tray.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Go back a few pages and check out where I tucked mine before I deleted it, it fits nicely under the rain tray.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Yes I remember where you had it. You don't still have the relocation kit do you.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I do

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

I have no issue running with no SAI, I'm not gonna be running a cat anymore. But the other line, n80 and the vacuum line...I don't understand them so I don't know the benefits or the cons.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Update







finally got the fmic installed

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Enough room for the oil cooler to work efficiently behind it? Or is that what I'm thinking the smic is ha


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Enough room for the oil cooler to work efficiently behind it? Or is that what I'm thinking the smic is ha


oil cooler is in passenger side wheel well... old side mount was in the drivers side


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> oil cooler is in passenger side wheel well... old side mount was in the drivers side


Looked harder and saw it :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Figured a little bump wouldn't hurt.









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I would weld up a hard pipe for the driver side. That looks odd having one polished and one silicone. Or paint the passenger side black. Or get grilles.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is actually all hard lines.driver side is just painted...

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

And grilles dont fit.i have the euro 5 bar fog set up sitting on my garage floor now. It's all solid aluminum i bought an injen Mitsubishi evo kit used and the guy gave me every Pipe he had including his old kit which was painted black. If you want a large core to fit in there you can't use grilles or factory fogs lol

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i might be deleting the SAI pump "cel-lessly" soon. 

will post up on my findings


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> And grilles dont fit.i have the euro 5 bar fog set up sitting on my garage floor now. It's all solid aluminum i bought an injen Mitsubishi evo kit used and the guy gave me every Pipe he had including his old kit which was painted black. If you want a large core to fit in there you can't use grilles or factory fogs lol
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


That sucks. No sleeper status.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i might be deleting the SAI pump "cel-lessly" soon.
> 
> will post up on my findings


Nice! I will be tuned with Jeff's magic soon as well.cel free with launch control and everything else that man can do! I'm stoked

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Nice! I will be tuned with Jeff's magic soon as well.cel free with launch control and everything else that man can do! I'm stoked
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Thought that resister kept a cel away..


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It does...at least with a tune as well i get no cel from it.but i have been getting evap related cels

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Did some stuff last night








Got the oil feed line cleaned up with a90 degree fitting and







removed the washer nozzle hoses.and tucked that passenger side harness under the fender








Please pardon the polish spray dots everywhere.need to clean the bay again i suppose lol
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

complete bay shots?


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Just spent 3 hours on this thread. 
I'll be in the garage all day tomorrow I guess.

Damnit guys


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

What brand fender hardware did you get? I have the DMP kit.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

cool bay shot

enginebaydom-2 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> What brand fender hardware did you get? I have the DMP kit.


I actually am just using full stainless Allen heads with stainless finish washers

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

before i do the turbo pipes, i need to move some wires... so more relocation soon.

just for fun i might delete the coolant bottle.

i THOUGHT i was 7 weeks away from being turbo-ed... it will be a little longer... i forgot to account for the price of software!
:laugh:

i think its going to get pushed a bit. hoping to have it done by mid december (post finals) or early january.
-----
current plans: remove coolant bottle, relocate some wires, relocate fuel line and remove the SAI pump.

and some time (before sowo '14) i'll do my beloved exhaust..! and i'll remove the spare tire...

No one ever said that the project had to be done in a matter of months. i think of it as a lifetime project.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> No one ever said that the project had to be done in a matter of months. i think of it as a lifetime project.


:beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I actually am just using full stainless Allen heads with stainless finish washers
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Cool, the DMP kit sucks!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

manifold is back installed. polished it back again, and polished the runners.




















engine bay low lihgt









also deleted the coolant ball. 

--------
Thanks to the help of TylerO28


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

You should do something with the throttle body. Wrinkle black would pull that whole bay together. But looks good dude :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sort of a teaser...










i want to test/run the car first before wrapping and tucking the injectors.
and i dont want the cables to scratch the polished mani...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:heart: it fred.
pioneer the way for the rest of us 2.5 folks


fred's bay owns this page!




thygreyt said:


> manifold is back installed. polished it back again, and polished the runners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> :heart: it fred.
> pioneer the way for the rest of us 2.5 folks
> 
> 
> fred's bay owns this page!


lol, thanks.

i've merely polished and compiled what everyone has done...
i still need to do the fusebox... you have no idea on how much it bugs me.. prolly will be gone before sowo


----------



## tylerfisher (Apr 12, 2011)

this thread is amazing  :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol we've had fun for sure

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, who ever said we are close to being done??

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Right Fred?

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

This guy is too obsessed to simply stop. Lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

some pics of the bay to continue with the obsession.  
its been 19 days since i last drove, so i am abviously bored... and i took some pics to have some eyecandy.  

Injector harnesses wrapped properly for the OEM look. 









polished you say? 









oops... left the buffer compound on the bay.. lol. i realized it a lil too late. 
still, looks good. 









it shines on the dark too! 









side of the engine 









with a lil more light


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Unf, that looks amazing.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

pop the vac tube out of the TB...its just pressed in. turn it side to side and bunch with plyers. 
measure the hole and get a oil galley plug (like a small freeze out plug) and pop it in there, that tube/cap hit my eye 1st. the rest is looking good!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> pop the vac tube out of the TB...its just pressed in. turn it side to side and bunch with plyers.
> measure the hole and get a oil galley plug (like a small freeze out plug) and pop it in there, that tube/cap hit my eye 1st. the rest is looking good!


 hmm.. id like to try that as well...maybe my local hardware store will have something like that


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> pop the vac tube out of the TB...its just pressed in. turn it side to side and bunch with plyers.
> measure the hole and get a oil galley plug (like a small freeze out plug) and pop it in there, that tube/cap hit my eye 1st. the rest is looking good!


 i wish i could.. lol... but thats the BOV signal port.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

move it under the intake manifold then


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Use a port off the manifold for signal... Or use the intake piping itself... It's not huge, but even just a plug that Is black would make a difference

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

little progress.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

removed the SAI pump CEL-lessly.

Resistor testing.. and it works. 









pump out.









this is a MAJOR help in cleaning wires on the bay...
Since its removal, there are only 2 wires going from the body to the engine... 1)the engine harness, 2) alternator.

the only thing remaining is removing the fuse box and extending the engine harness.. then i'll be "done" with the engine bay.

i would put a pic of the bay, or of the location where the pump was, but in reality it doesnt change the way the bay looks.. yet its a grand step on the wires and on the under-the-manifold cleanness.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

My little box of OEM pin connectors and the entire passenger side wiring harness with plugs set aside for OEM wire tucking...i am not satisfied with the tuck i did on the passenger side, so I'm going to make it as OEM spec as possible while still hiding it









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

too much work...

This is what I've been doing since Monday... Relocating the entire harness next to the fuse box... Tue idea is to make the eventual fuse box relocation easier, and a cleaner bay.









Almost done.. 9 wires and the ground wires left over...


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

^ not for the faint of heart lol


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol I've had that section torn apart more than once... I'm still reluctant to take it on though... Its just so much effort for something i want to be able to get to reliably

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ya I'm just gonna shove the box down right behind the trans mount. Seal it with window caulking. Or do what we did on Jeferey's jetta sw and mount it on the bottom of the frame rail.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Line is at the ground. But will be fabbing up an aluminum box as expansion under the frame rail.. Ok to do it?
> Well start with 2 pex connectors. 1/4to1/2" and 1/2 to 3/4.
> Connect top return to bottom of bubble. It requires no extra hose, but you do have to cut the hose up in front on the motor mount. About an inch and a half. Now the coolant bubble has an L shaped Lower hose, flip that and you're done on that side. I'll get close up pics. On the upper radiator hose, you'll be better off tearing it off because its a total b1tch to put the inline filler in. cut the section closest to the radiator about 4" just before the bend. Then take that piece and flip it then take the bigger half and flip it and trim the end that was just cut so you have a straight line connect it up and you're done. Burp system by running the car and watch the temp. Mine didn't ever go past regular temp. However I only needed to top off fluid because I used radiator hose clamp/pliers. So I only lost maybe a pint of rad fluid.


My head hurts after reading that

Bump


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bryangb said:


> My head hurts after reading that
> 
> Bump


I guess it reads too complicated, but it isn't.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


>


From an FSI owner :vampire:



thygreyt said:


> I guess it reads too complicated, but it isn't.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


It makes more and more sense as I actually look at the items. I am comparing this to an FSI but I imagine they are setup similar. Think I have it just about all figured out


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I made a diy some time ago... Search for my created threads

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

This has gone too long with out anything. 

So I washed the car today and afterwards popped the hood to verify the 2.5 was still there...



...and it was so then I went into what else could I do to clean up the bay. Thought the battery would be a good start but want it to look oem as possible in the trunk. Here are a few pics with the oem cover in the location I would like. 







Few things to sort out

Is it safe to use the oem battery in the trunk?

Need a way to secure the battery to the trunk.

Wire it up. I have read it might be a better idea to use a breaker instead of a inline fuse?

Then I started to play around with the fuse box to see what's involved to move it down in the area that sammy and Bryan have. Not sure if the harness the way it is has enough slack to run between the motor mount and frame rail. Really don't want to start cutting and splicing at this point. 


Anyone else got some updates?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> This has gone too long with out anything.
> 
> So I washed the car today and afterwards popped the hood to verify the 2.5 was still there...
> 
> ...




i too want to move my fuse box to where sammy and bryan have theirs... I'll be taking a look at H2o and deciding there! 

The thing about relocating the oem battery is that it needs to vent the fumes. Thats why i went with an optima battery during my relocation: its sealed.

People like to do a fuse, and a kill switch on the way.

My update/progress: painted the throttle pipe black to match the intake.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Not really sure how they mounted it but I think I know how to mount it the the right of the brake bleeder with minor trimming of the mounting bracket. I like this location since it will be pretty close to where the harness goes into the fire wall and may not require wire cutting.

Well I guess I will shop for a new battery then. Maybe one more shallow so it could be completely concealed under the trunk mat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

It's not mounted any fancy way. Mines held in place with two zip ties out of sight. It definitely helps bring everything together and look tighter till I completely tuck it


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bryangb said:


> It's not mounted any fancy way. Mines held in place with two zip ties out of sight. It definitely helps bring everything together and look tighter till I completely tuck it


So it's just as easy as moving it and zip tie it?? Any close up pics??

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ihasmiata? (Aug 3, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> So it's just as easy as moving it and zip tie it?? Any close up pics??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


Bump for this answer

And thygreyt
What size resistor did you use for the SAI pump? Im thinking about eventually buying the block off plates. But I dont want the CEL to come on. Or have to find a place to code it out.

Also, theres a vacuum pump block off plate, I read its more or less for the guyd swapping in the 2.5. Any idea if it will throw a code if I put it on the mk5?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok ladies, not a 2.5 but here ya go anyway

https://z-1-scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1/1779264_737244276293248_597095761_n.jpg


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## eddieflyinv (Nov 21, 2013)

Alright little bit of tucking, figured I'd start with the easiest to notice, the fuel injector harness, annnd n80&vacuum lines, only had to extend a total of 3 wires for this.. noootttt bad imo

Before:

















During: (snapchat lol)









After:

























And my cleverly hidden N80 valve, still easily accessable, while difficult to see 😉









Next up:
-coolant bubble delete
-washer filler neck delete
-passenger side harness tuck
-driver side harness tuck (in stages)
-cool pack harness run behind motor eventually (part of one of the stages lol)
-go over everything with cloth tape, because yes, the general purpose electrical really does look like ****.

*took a solid 6 hours with cleaning intake ports, and manifold included. and the 1000 test fits of the manifold and untaping all that freaking cloth tape too, took forever lol...


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

eddieflyinv said:


> Alright little bit of tucking, figured I'd start with the easiest to notice, the fuel injector harness, annnd n80&vacuum lines...noootttt bad imo
> *took a solid 6 hours with cleaning intake ports, and manifold included. and the 1000 test fits of the manifold and untaping all that freaking cloth tape too, took forever lol...


Very Nice!!! :thumbup:
Have you done a SAI Delete?


----------



## eddieflyinv (Nov 21, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Very Nice!!! :thumbup:
> Have you done a SAI Delete?


Canadian CBTA lol I don't have SAI 😌 👌 👊


----------



## eddieflyinv (Nov 21, 2013)

So update, yesterday I "finished" my passenger side harness tuck, still have to extend the hoses for washer fluid, and the 2 connectors (one for low fluid level I think, and one for the pump) they're coiled up beneath the rain tray on top of my strut mount currently lol it was dark out and I had to be up at 4am so I decided to get to them later,
And the washer fluid filler neck is gone, not capped though yet, just to lazy to reinstall 😄

Funny story: 11pm, car all "put together" went to test the headlights and ac, turns out I forgot to tighten the ground cable to frame, and when I turned my headlights on the passenger one stayed off, and that sides horn started blaring 😄😂 I was just like "uhhhhhhhhhhh god no, fuuuuuck this can't be happening" then realized my screw up, tightened, and was good to go ahaha felt so defeated in that moment of "ughhh this has to be a dream" though, was nottttt feelin it.



















And the reason I can't do a battery relocation to the hatch... 










Any other easy places for a battery relocation? I'll probably rip my rear seat apart to see if I can get a sealed unit under there, but a reply with other options to consider, prior to doing that, would be great 😊 👌


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

My car










At a local car show


----------



## eddieflyinv (Nov 21, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> My car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it 👌👍


----------

